# Met up with someone from SAS



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

So basically this was the first time I ever met someone from the internet, so I was a bit nervous about how awkward I would appear to be. When I initially met my friend for the first time, I was a bit anxious. But once we started skating in the ice rink, I got a lot more comfortable. It was a lot of fun skating and talking about life, that I was SA free! The experience went beyond my expectations that it makes me wanna meet up all the friends I made on SAS! 

Has anyone else on here ever met someone from SAS or the internet? If you did, what was the experience like?


----------



## Ressurection (Feb 20, 2015)

Never met anyone. Just joined a few days ago. I might be willing to meet someone here, if we live close though.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I met the_cheat last week.  Or...the week before? Time is a blur. It was awesome! Felt completely natural to me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

seafolly said:


> I met the_cheat last week.  Or...the week before? Time is a blur. It was awesome! Felt completely natural to me.


First meet was two weeks ago...lunch was last week. That burger was a bigger mess than my life is....but it was good. :clap


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

the cheat said:


> First meet was two weeks ago...lunch was last week. That burger was a bigger mess than my life is....but it was good. :clap


That's why I was confused! 
I was so focused on devouring my own I don't think I ever saw yours. : P


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

seafolly said:


> That's why I was confused!
> I was so focused on devouring my own I don't think I ever saw yours. : P


I had to use 6 napkins...you didn't even need one! But I kept it off my clothes, so that is successful eating to me.

OP, where do you live? I mean, a big city? If I lived in Toronto, I'd probably have met more people off SAS by now. As it stands, I met seafolly and Pompeii. I doubt I'll be meeting anyone else though. It is definitely nice to spend time with people who you know aren't going to judge you harshly, who understand that social anxiety can and does mask who you are as a person.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I had plans to meet up with someone from here, but as the day got closer I got cold feet. I think it would actually be pretty awesome, I know we'd have fun, but then sometimes I think that it would be a mistake. Everything that could go wrong probably would, it would be awkward, all that.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I had to use 6 napkins...you didn't even need one! But I kept it off my clothes, so that is successful eating to me.
> 
> OP, where do you live? I mean, a big city? If I lived in Toronto, I'd probably have met more people off SAS by now. As it stands, I met seafolly and Pompeii. I doubt I'll be meeting anyone else though. It is definitely nice to spend time with people who you know aren't going to judge you harshly, who understand that social anxiety can and does mask who you are as a person.


I vaguely remember napkins but not you using them. Clearly my inability to observe people while hungry has its benefits.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

I met two people off here the last couple of weeks.
Even though at times we(err, mostly *I*) didn't talk much, we still had fun.
It helps when you're outdoors doing fun, physical things. It's a good way to distract from conversation, or lack thereof. Also, while doing physical things, your anxiety tends to subside a bit. 

Also, I talk to people on Craigslist often, and they always want to meet me. I usually hold off on that because I have too much anxiety, and I know I'll disappoint them. Online I am super charming, and as cocky as it sounds, girls always start getting feelings for me. In person I can never have even close to that same personality, so it sucks having to meet up with people.
However, it's great experience, and I suggest people take advantage of craigslist and SAS to meet up with people, and learn how to engage with others. 
I also suggests that you be going to a therapist and doing CBT work sheets while you do these meet ups.

For anyone stressed about meeting up, it's not so bad as long as you have hobbies, like to do fun, physical things, and have a sense of adventure. I've hung out with people that just want to drink or watch Netflix, and that can be okay...it's just not idea. It also usually leads to cheap hook ups and nothing of substance. Always plan actual fun stuff, like a hike, a cool place to eat, or whatever you have in common. If you have a game plan, these things go so much more smoothly.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

I actually met someone from the internet about a month ago. That was the first time I actually did something like that. Uh, the experience was so-so. Initially it started out great but then it got progressively worse. The person acted very childish and trust me I'm all for people who are fun to be with but if I start feeling like I'm just dragging a kid around I'm not going to have a great time. I actually ended up making an excuse to leave early because it was just so bad. I just got pretty frustrated.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

S a m said:


> I actually met someone from the internet about a month ago. That was the first time I actually did something like that. Uh, the experience was so-so. Initially it started out great but then it got progressively worse. The person acted very childish and trust me I'm all for people who are fun to be with but if I start feeling like I'm just dragging a kid around I'm not going to have a great time. I actually ended up making an excuse to leave early because it was just so bad. I just got pretty frustrated.


Were they from SAS? Or did they have SA?
I don't want to be pessimistic, but I do want to warn people that most of my SAS meetups have been pretty "so-so."
People want to assume that it's nice meeting someone that they can relate to. 
But the sad reality of it is that a lot of people with SA are emotionally stunted, pessimistic, cynical, and have negative energy. They're the opposite of what makes a good friend chemistry with people that do have SA. We need outgoing people that are positive, able to lead, and are incredibly compassionate and well connected to other people on an emotional level.

Majority of the girls I met were also basically sociopaths, and incredibly apathetic and disconnected from reality. Almost void of all emotion and sense of right or wrong, and not able to emotionally connect.

And 90% of the people I met were hypersexual, and since they couldn't thrive off conversation, they tend to take things to a physical route, which means cheap hooking up and sex. Almost all my meet ups end up being physical, but the ones that don't are the "normal" girls, and we end up having great, long-lasting friendships.

Basically, I learned to never know what to expect from the SAS forums. Every one is so drastically different, and the extent of their anxiety is never what you expect. I've met girls that could not speak a word, not even "hello", or "bye". I've also met people that never stop talking, and expected entirely too much from me and made comments about my lack of talking to the point where they were being incredibly rude and not supportive.
In the end, though, exposure is key. No matter how awkward or disappointing, any exposure is good exposure. It's just hard for me to get excited about SAS people,though, because every experience is virtually the same, and it's depressing because it makes me realize that lots of us are just terrible, terrible people. lol. It's not just my experience, it's the majority of the experiences I hear about from other guys. Just trust me when I say that getting into a relationship with a hardcore regular on SAS is not a good idea...


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah i met up with a hot asian guy from sas we had a good time


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

remember to use condoms folks


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

TheHaxanCloak said:


> Were they from SAS? Or did they have SA?
> I don't want to be pessimistic, but* I do want to warn people that most of my SAS meetups have been pretty "so-so*."
> *People want to assume that it's nice meeting someone that they can relate to.
> But the sad reality of it is that a lot of people with SA are emotionally stunted, pessimistic, cynical, and have negative energy. They're the opposite of what makes a good friend chemistry with people that do have SA. We need outgoing people that are positive, able to lead, and are incredibly compassionate and well connected to other people on an emotional level.
> ...


 Oh man, yeah, this is what I imagine I would post, if I had met a bunch of SASers irl. Exactly. You nailed it.

The reality is, I imagine, a lot different from what you have online. And I wonder if any other result is faking it, or somehow not real.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

TheHaxanCloak said:


> Were they from SAS? Or did they have SA?


 No the person that I met didn't have social anxiety I met him at a different website. Sorry to hear that your experiences were so bad. To be honest though I feel like those bad experiences should be expected. At least I think so since a lot of people on here say they have trouble even having a conversation. Anyway, like you said exposure is key. I'm glad I did meet up with that person because it got me to be a little more social and well that experience didn't totally ruin me from meeting someone again so maybe I'll try again some time in the future but I liked reading what you had to say though it's something to keep in mind now.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

CloudsOfPurple said:


> @*S a m*: Oh wow that sounds awful, I'm afraid of having a terrible meetup like that. Does that experience make you not want to meet more people off the internet?


No it didn't I'm still hopeful for meeting others. It was only one bad experience. The only thing is that after that meetup it made me not want to hang out with that person again. Otherwise if it's someone else I'll probably go for it.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

*sigh* Why wasn't I born in USA or UK or something... there's only one guy from my country that's active on this website and he's freakin nuts.
I hope he reads this.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I've met lots of people off the internet but none from SAS yet. I hope to someday. In the several years I've been on here I've talked to a lot of really interesting people with beautiful personalities, all the more sad that so few will get to see that part of them. If it weren't for the vast distances between us all and the lack of funds I definitely would have met a lot of people.

There are some in my area here on SAS but I haven't gotten to know them well enough yet.


----------



## LonelyHikikomori (Feb 8, 2015)

It's nice to see people are making offline friends on here. I've met a couple of people who would become good friends of mine on internet forums. I also initially met a woman I dated for three years on a forum. To this point I haven't had a bad experience meeting up with the friends I make online. I'd be open to hanging out with random SAS members, as the days are long and boring without social exposure. If anybody in central Va wants somebody to chill with, feel free to shoot a message my way. We could help push eachother to come out more socially, or if you're not feeling so adventurous we can be asocial together.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

CloudsOfPurple said:


> Has anyone else on here ever met someone from SAS or the internet? If you did, what was the experience like?


Hey Victor!

Yes, I have met 2 people from the interwebs, from SAS to be exact. I met them last year in November in New York. I had never been to New York and to spend it with some cool people was just the icing on the cake. Not only was it fun to spend time with people I had gotten to know through the web, but I felt very proud of myself for how independent I acted by going from CA to NY by myself. I liked the experience and I would love to meet more SAS people if I could.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I met my best friend here :] we live an hour away from each other, and we've met in real life a handful of times so far. I feel blessed to have met someone that lives so close and that I get along with so well.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> *sigh* Why wasn't I born in USA or UK or something... there's only one guy from my country that's active on this website and he's freakin nuts.
> I hope he reads this.


lol was that the guy you met with and banged ?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Sleeper92 said:


> lol was that the guy you met with and banged ?


Umm no, haven't seen that guy in years. I'm talking about some annoying sad dude that posts here often.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> I hope he reads this.


absolutely lost it lmao










it was harsh but i really want to know who you're talking about


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> *sigh* Why wasn't I born in USA or UK or something... there's only one guy from my country that's active on this website and he's freakin nuts.
> I hope he reads this.


I thought you were in the US ?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> I thought you were in the US ?


No... Europe.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> No... Europe.


Meant nothing by that btw :b Some of your posts and that avatar made me subconsciously think you're from somewhere like SoCal.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

CloudsOfPurple said:


> @seafolly: Do you guys have any plans to meetup more or was it just a one time thing?


Well it was technically twice! One random, "Okay, WE'RE DOING THIS!" after I'd assumed it wouldn't happen. And then another somewhat random meet up a few days later when I was going to grab lunch and figured I'd ask if he'd like to join! We live a few hours apart though, both with agoraphobia, so although another meet would be fantastic it won't be any time soon. He just happened to be in the city when I was.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Yep. He stayed at my house. We wined, dined, and sixty-nined. The thing is we were engaged. Yes, from SAS.

lol at Aribeth's and Mono's comments. :lol


----------



## going going Gone (Nov 24, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> *sigh* Why wasn't I born in USA or UK or something... there's only one guy from my country that's active on this website and he's freakin nuts.
> I hope he reads this.


haaahahaha


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Lolita said:


> Yep. He stayed at my house. We wined, dined, and sixty-nined. The thing is we were engaged. Yes, from SAS.
> 
> lol at Aribeth's and Mono's comments. :lol


lol

damn homie


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

monotonous said:


> yeah i met up with a hot asian guy from sas we had a good time


cant wait to do it again <3


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

SummerDelRey said:


> Yep. He stayed at my house. We wined, dined, and sixty-nined. The thing is we were engaged. Yes, from SAS.
> 
> lol at Aribeth's and Mono's comments. :lol


Well, that's really nice for you.
And I am going to finish myself off now...yeah I am in a great mood today obviously. >.<


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Didn't meet some from here. But from elsewhere online. We email most days.
I felt safe with meeting him because we spoke a lot about our selves. With no fakery. I knew he was wheelchair bound and a few other bits.
Had to travel into London, the first time by myself. The train journey there a man brought a knife on the train , so it stopped and the doors all locked and police came and we waited.
Oh and of ourselves I never knew about the bus system in London so instead of a bus ride from Clapham Junction to Putney, I had to walk it with just a small map on my phone.
But anyway I hardly eat or drank anything we I was there. S.A. rose up and claimed me and I had to leave the following afternoon.
He cried. Walked all the way back, in the rain. At the station trains are delayed because a guy jumps on the tracks. 
I end up getting the wrong station in my town by a few miles. So have to take a 50 minute bus journey.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Thats good for you. I haven't met anyone in person from here or anyone that is open about it, but I do have ideas of some who I've met that might.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope. Have some friends on here from Texas though. I might consider seeing them in the future.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> *sigh* Why wasn't I born in USA or UK or something... there's only one guy from my country that's active on this website and he's freakin nuts.
> I hope he reads this.


Who? Hahaha


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I hope to meet the friends i made off here one day 😊 ...
I'm gonna run up and hug em ^_^


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've met up with a few people from here, and they've all been ****ing awesome people that I'm honoured to call friends. <3


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

ShadowUser18 said:


> Has anyone else on here ever met someone from SAS or the internet? If you did, what was the experience like?


I never met anyone from SAS but I have met people from other sites, sadly most only wanted hookups, I hung out with a couple different people who acted like they liked me but when I didn't want to have sex they said it was ok and then they never wanted to talk to me ever again later and one blocked me for no reason. I never met anyone who wanted to be my friend again, and they never tell me directly that they don't like me either, they just ignore me or block me. I wish I can meet someone who is honest and genuine, but that might never happen.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

I have met up with someone from SAS  we became boyfriend and girlfriend and are really happy together


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ Dawww that's super sweet!


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

That's awesome!

I've met up with two people from here before. Seems like they're both getting on with their own lives now though lol, we've pretty much cut off, which I'm not annoyed about, I'm happy for them. Just means I probably need to make some new friends cause I'm back to being a loner xD


----------



## Simplyleo (Jun 10, 2015)

i wish this could happen to me. I'm so happy for the both of you!


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

There is only one online friend that I have ever met in real life and that was about six years ago. I had talked to this girl for a while online and via text and had become quite close and so we decided to meet together in real life. We ended up spending a weekend together and although we were both nervous at first it ended up being quite wonderful. Nothing happened between us because I knew she was in love with somebody else, and at any rate I doubt she saw me as attractive, but I really was in love with her by the end of the weekend. She is the first and last person I said I love you (in a romantic sense) too. Actually I wasn't brave enough to say it, texted it to her afterwards. Still at least I told her, better than a lifetime wondering what if I suppose. She didn't love me back of course she was in love with the somebody else, plus I was an unlovable mess at that time, had my suicide pretty much planned and everything.

Met her once more a couple of years later and she was still in love
with the somebody else, I was still an unlovable mess even though the suicide plans had obviously been cancelled, and she was still lovely and still made me feel all giddy and light inside. Lost contact now. Hope she's happy. Hell she might not even remember me but I will always remember her.

I really struggle to connect with people but if by some miracle anyone on here does find me likeable enough to be their online friend then I am more than happy to turn it into a real life friendship at some point. Provided you live in Britain, or you live elsewhere but can afford to travel long distances, or you own a private jet.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

RaspberrySpider said:


> I have met up with someone from SAS  we became boyfriend and girlfriend and are really happy together


Hi! I'm happy to hear that. Tell me more.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

I've only met people from okcupid and they always try to make me have sex with them. Meeting someone from SAS might be interesting. Anyone here live in or around Nashville, TN?


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I've met about four people from here.

It's been a good experience but distance makes it difficult to see people as often as I would like.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Amazing how people who have been here less than half a year not only manage to find someone close to them and be able to consider them a friend, but become boyfriend and girlfriend.

It's almost like... no, I'm not going to say it.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I have met up with lots of people online but most of the time we only met once in person.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

minimized said:


> Amazing how people who have been here less than half a year not only manage to find someone close to them and be able to consider them a friend, but become boyfriend and girlfriend.
> 
> It's almost like... no, I'm not going to say it.


Almost like you're assuming everyone here has the same debilitating SA which makes such actions as impossible as you do?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Only ever met one person from online. A very long time ago. Like 17 years ago.

Not sure I'd meet someone from here. Maybe. Could honestly do without meeting a lot of the people from here. A few seem like genuinely good people I'd like to know.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

AussiePea said:


> Almost like you're assuming everyone here has the same debilitating SA which makes such actions as impossible as you do?


Debilitating ain't even the half of it. Like fireflies making summer stops even in the emptiest of fields.


----------



## ScottK94 (Oct 22, 2015)

It is hard to tell where people are from on this forum. Not everyone lists their location.

Anybody on here from Columbus, Ohio or the surrounding area?


----------

